# ارجو المساعده فى انواع ال curtain wall المختلفه و طرق التنفيذ و الاسعار فى مصر



## eng.soledad (22 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم*
*انا بصدد عمل واجهه** curtain wall لمبنى ادارى و كنت ارغب فى اى معلومات او تفاصيل عن هذه النوعيه من الواجهات و كذلك الاسعار وطرق التنفيذ و الاستلام مع العلم اننى مقيم فى مصر*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## jassim alhamad (24 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع يطول الشرح عنه و يستلزم رسومات مقطعية للايضاح... و لكن بشكل موجز افصل لك الكيرتن ول كالتالي.
بشكل عام تنقسم الكرتين ول لصتفين حسب كيفية نقل الحمولات المطبقة على الزجاج كالتالي
1- none load bearing system
2- strcuctural glazing
3- double skin curtain

بدوره ال none load bearing و هو الاكثر شيوعا ينقسم له عدة انماط منه ال stick system و هو عبارة عن فريم من الالومنيوم شاقولي و افقي يكون (mullion & transon ) يركب على الواجهات ثم تركب علية الواح الزجاج
و النوع الاخر من ال none load bearing هو ال unitized system هيث يتم تركيب ال curtin wall على شكل و حدات جاهزه من الالومنيوم و الزجاج تركب على الواجهه
و نوع اخر من ال none load bearing و هو يجمع بين الاثنين معا و يسمى mixed , وهو unitized stick system 
و في هذا النوع يتم نفل حملات الوزن الذاتي للزجاج و ايضا حمولة الرياح المطبقة على الزجاج الى اهيكل الالومنيوم لذللك يسمى none load bearing
اما الstructural glazing فهفيه الزجاج يتحمل حمولة الرياح المطبقة و وزنه الذاتي و توجد العديد من اساليب تدعيمه مثل spider system و اخرى يجب شرحها بالرسومات
اخر نوع هو ال double skin و هو مكلف و انا شخصيا اراه معقد من حيث التنظيف و لست له جدوى في البلدان الحارة غير الرطبة

و للعلم فان برج عليه مصصم بطريقة ال unitized
و شكرا 
النصر للثورة الحق السورية


----------



## رانيا علي (9 يونيو 2012)

أنا أعرف الاستركشر جليزينج , بيتم تثبيت شاسيه و يتم عمل عزل بيتوميني لأي حائط في خلفه 

دي صورة جزء من المبني , الجزء الايمن معزول بيتوميني قبل أي تركيبات , الجزء الايسر بعد تركيب الشاسيه


----------



## العبقرية (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتى بكيفية تصميم هذه الواجهات واى معلومات متعلقة بها من الناحية التصميمة والرسومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_owies (17 يونيو 2012)

eng.soledad قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *انا بصدد عمل واجهه** curtain wall لمبنى ادارى و كنت ارغب فى اى معلومات او تفاصيل عن هذه النوعيه من الواجهات و كذلك الاسعار وطرق التنفيذ و الاستلام مع العلم اننى مقيم فى مصر*
> 
> *وجزاكم الله خيرا*



أخي الكريم لصعوبة رفع الملفات بالمنتدى ابعث لى بايميلك لأزودك ببعض الملفات الخاصة بال Curtain Wall (انواع - تصميم طريقة التركيب والتثبيت - وبعض الرسومات التفيذية لأحد الأبراج التجارية فى دبي مستخدم بها هذا النوع مع الااستركشر جلازينج )


----------



## eng.soledad (17 يونيو 2012)

متشكر جدا يا m_owies على اهتمامك و اهتمام كل من شاركو و ايميلى هو soledaden9ineer على yahoo و فى انتظار الملفات منك جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرية (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم المهندسين الكرام ارجو لافعها على المنتدى لكى تعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## هيثم الفيومي (29 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا ... أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى . وأعمل حديثا في نفس المجال . أرجو إرسال أي ملفات في مجال عمل واجهات الألومنيوم (كيفية التصنيع و التركيب وأخذ المقاسات) ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## elnahhas (1 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن نريد المزيد فى هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (2 أبريل 2013)

m_owies قال:


> أخي الكريم لصعوبة رفع الملفات بالمنتدى ابعث لى بايميلك لأزودك ببعض الملفات الخاصة بال Curtain Wall (انواع - تصميم طريقة التركيب والتثبيت - وبعض الرسومات التفيذية لأحد الأبراج التجارية فى دبي مستخدم بها هذا النوع مع الااستركشر جلازينج )


السلام عليكم لو امكن ان ترسل لي الملفات الخاصة بالكرتن وول ( انواع - تصميم - طريقة تركيب - والتثبيت -----الخ ) ايميلي هو [email protected] واكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## hny (3 أبريل 2013)

ممكن ترسل نسخة من الملفات الخاصة بـ curtain wall على الميل hnyegy^gmail^com لو تكرمت ، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.soledad (5 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة على فكرة انا اللى سالت عن الموضوع وللاسف الملفات لسة مجتليش


----------



## mohamedzizo71 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن ترسلي الملفات ﻻنى فى حاجة ماسة لها 
[email protected]


----------



## ashrafmsa (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم لو امكن ان ترسل لي الملفات الخاصة بالكرتن وول ( انواع - تصميم - طريقة تركيب - والتثبيت -----الخ )
الايميل [email protected] وجزاك الله خيرا على فعل الخير


----------



## محمد يرهوم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بدي المفات هاي لو سمحت m_owies


----------



## madhima1 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن الملفات انا محتاجها جدا 
[email protected]


----------

